# That new powdered peanut butter?



## MostlyWater (Apr 24, 2012)

My sister raves about it - the regular and the chocolate - and I got 2 12 oz containers; either at Trader Joe or WF, and ....

drum roll ........


They are FABULOUS !

Has anyone tried them?  You can add water and make your own no-fat peanut butter.  You can sprinkle it on cereal or ice cream or oatmeal or whatever you want.

I even see it sold on Amazon !


YUM !


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

It's not no fat, but it is low fat.

Nice write up: Powdered Peanut Butter: A Review & Taste Test. | Daily Garnish

I like the fact that the stuff from Trader Joe is salt free.


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh .... OK.  Thanks.  

I guess it's only new to me.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 24, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> Oh .... OK. Thanks.
> 
> I guess it's only new to me.


 
New to me too!  If only we had a TJ!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

I need to try this stuff!


----------



## bakechef (Apr 24, 2012)

wow this stuff looks cool!  I need to try it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a brand, PB 2, that's found in local grocery stores,  really good stuff.  Unfortunately, I misplaced mine and it's since expired, so had to pitch it.

The PB2 website has some interesting recipes.

http://bellplantation.com/


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

Have any of you tried PB of a plain rice cake, and then zapped it? It is so comforting warm, with the aroma of roasting peanuts and the PB melts down into the rice cake. With the caramel, it is even better.


----------

